# rsync testen

## berni.walzl

wie manche schon wissen, bin ich hinter einer (bösen *g*) firewall.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, im Windows (oder Knoppix von mir aus auch) zu testen, ob rsync funktioniert. Also ob ich mich zu einem rsync-server Verbinden kann.

berni

----------

## think4urs11

Versuch mal   rsync.de.gentoo.org:873 über den Browser zu erreichen.

Bei mir kam als Antwort z.B. @RSYNCD: 26

Oder frag den Firewalladmin ob HTTP(S)-CONNECT auf Port 873 nach draussen erlaubt ist.

Wenn er sagt nein -> Pech gehabt

Wenn ers nicht weiß -> was zahlt ihr so?  :Cool: 

HTH

T.

----------

## berni.walzl

Mit welchem Browser?

Habs mal (zuhause) mit dem Internet Explorer (win98) übers Modem versucht. Da ging nichts. Hab zuhause keine Firewall installiert, also Ports sind sicher offen  :Smile: 

berni

----------

## sirro

 *berni.walzl wrote:*   

> Mit welchem Browser?

 

Bei mir gehts mit dem Opera.

----------

## moe

Bei mir kommt auch nix im Brauser.. Ich halte auch einen Test mit

```
telnet rsync.de.gentoo.org 873
```

 für aussagekräftiger..

Telnet gibts auch unter Windows aber ich glaube man muss den Port anders angeben..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## berni.walzl

naja, telnet ist aber auch ein anderer port !

Ich müsste testen, ob ich über den 873 rauskomme  :Smile: 

berni

----------

## mo-ca

also da haste nen verständnisfehler.

telnet ist das tool, mit dem du den port belauschst. kannst auch nc nehmen.

----------

## unix

na es gibt auch andere möglich keiten rsync zu benützen auch wenn der port 873 zu ist. es muss nur einen port offen sein.

dann installierst du einen ssh server bei dir zu hause auf diesen port der bei dir in der bude offen ist. machst z.b mit putty eine ssh verbindung zu dir auf und sagst als option, dass er von localhost:123 einen portforwarding machen soll auf rsyncserver:873

und du must den rsyncserver localhost:123 nehmen  :Smile: 

----------

## makukasutota

Bei mir unter dem WinXP Telnet funktioniert der Test. Ich muss erst "telnet" eingeben und dann startet eine Komandozeile in der ich "o rsync.de.gentoo.org 873" eingeben muss und es kommt die selbe ausgabe als wenn man es (wie oben gennannt) in einem (kompatiblen!?) browser macht. allerdings weiß ich nicht wie es unter win98 ist.

----------

## berni.walzl

das mit dem ssh-tunnel nach hause ist ja gar keine soo schlechte idee. nur leider hab ich zuhause ein 56k Modem, und dass kann ich nicht die ganze Zeit laufen lassen  :Smile: 

berni

----------

## unix

 *berni.walzl wrote:*   

> das mit dem ssh-tunnel nach hause ist ja gar keine soo schlechte idee. nur leider hab ich zuhause ein 56k Modem, und dass kann ich nicht die ganze Zeit laufen lassen 
> 
> berni

 

hm da gibts noch ne lösung

flatrate  :Smile:  ist ja net teuer....

mfg unix

----------

## think4urs11

 *unix wrote:*   

>  *berni.walzl wrote:*   das mit dem ssh-tunnel nach hause ist ja gar keine soo schlechte idee. nur leider hab ich zuhause ein 56k Modem, und dass kann ich nicht die ganze Zeit laufen lassen 
> 
> berni 
> 
> hm da gibts noch ne lösung
> ...

 

eine Stromflatrate ist schon teuer  :Wink: 

Da dürfte es dann doch billiger sein den Admin mal net zu fragen ob er/sie denn nicht doch vielleicht das ganze aufmachen könnte, notfalls eingeschränkt auf genau diese eine Maschine die Berni hat.

Oder der etwas unschönere Umweg über emerge-webrsync.

Geht alles, nur die Frösche hüpfen

T.

----------

## unix

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Geht alles, nur die Frösche hüpfen
> 
> T.

 

*smile*

kannst ja auch einfach dsl oder sowas nehmen oder in der schweiz adsl oder cablecom für 60fr. im monat ist das net viel für 2mbit

60fr / ca. 1.50 = xx euro  :Smile: 

----------

## berni.walzl

auf die idee mit dem admin fragen bin ich auch schon gekommen. nur wies aussieht hat er keinen plan, wie er das machen soll, denn er hat gesagt es ist offen, ... ist es aber nich *gg*

bei mir zuhause funktioniert kein dsl. frat nicht  :Smile: 

berni

----------

## think4urs11

für den Fall das ihr squid einsetzt -> so gehts:

```
...

acl bernies_ip_addresse src 10.20.30.40/32

acl SSL_ports port 443 873

...

acl CONNECT method CONNECT

...

http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports

http_access allow bernies_ip_addresse

http_access deny all
```

Microsoft ISA müßt ich mir erst anschauen, aber im Zweifelsfall einfach Port 873 genauso freigeben wie den 'normalen' https-port 443

diese Admin-Beratung war kostenlos  :Twisted Evil: 

HTH

T.

----------

## berni.walzl

wir haben nen ISA-Server  :Smile: 

----------

## unix

du hast ja nen komischen admin. kennt sein egenes system net?

der hammer  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

dacht ich mir  :Smile: )

also mal ganz auf die Schnelle, sieht nach brauchbarem quick-howto aus:

http://www.jsiinc.com/SUBH/tip3800/rh3832.htm

speziell der Satz "It is recommended that you repeat these steps using SSL access in step 3 and 443 (in place of 80) in step 5, as a number of Web servers use the SSL protocol. " sollte dem Herren (der Dame?) ins Auge fallen.

[edit]

die Frage nach dem 'was zahlt ihr so' steht noch im Raum  :Wink: 

[/edit]

----------

## berni.walzl

ich bezahle 180 für eine 9mbit standleitung das jahr. (es sind etwa 100 die internet haben)

Es funzt: FTP, ICQ, MAIL, MSN, IRC und eingeschränkt (also nur windows) HTTP.

berni

edit: du weist nicht zufällig, wie man bei einem ISA-Server die authentifizierungsmethode ändern kann? also von NTLM auf irgendwas, was Linux versteht  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

doch zufällig weiß ich das - oder genauergesagt weiß es mein Freund der Google-Index; Wissen heißt Wissen wenn man fragen muß  :Twisted Evil: 

MS-ISA Authentication

Das mit dem Preis war eher auf das Admingehalt bezogen, ab 6stellig/Jahr könnte es mich interessieren  :Wink: 

----------

## unix

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> doch zufällig weiß ich das - oder genauergesagt weiß es mein Freund der Google-Index; Wissen heißt Wissen wenn man fragen muß 
> 
> MS-ISA Authentication
> 
> Das mit dem Preis war eher auf das Admingehalt bezogen, ab 6stellig/Jahr könnte es mich interessieren 

 

wow du setzt aber hoch an  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *unix wrote:*   

> wow du setzt aber hoch an 

 

 :Shocked:  warum?

----------

